# حساب مساحة المثلث بمعلومية اطوال الاضلاع في ثواني بواسطة ورقة إكسل م علي الصالب



## م علي بن عفيف (3 مارس 2009)

لحساب مساحة المثلث بواسطة اطوال الاضلاع 
وهذة صورة ورقة الاكسل 






ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء:84:

Eng. Ali Bin Afif AL Saleb​​


----------



## garary (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور برنامج رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد أبو سعد (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## ابوهشوم (4 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (5 مارس 2009)

garary
eng: issa
محمد أبو سعد
ابوهشوم

شكرا على مروركم وحياكم الله


----------



## اللورد جميل (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (5 مارس 2009)

شكرأ لك اخي الفاضل وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (7 مارس 2009)

اللورد الجميل 
ازهر الشاهر 


حياكم الله وجزاكم الله خير

أخوكم علي بن عفيف


----------



## f7070 (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وغفر لوالديك


----------



## eng: issa (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه*​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (17 مارس 2009)

امين يا eng: issa وجزاك الله خير وشكرا على المرور الكريم 


الله فيك yasser77 وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## ابوهومام (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور وؤبنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (17 مارس 2009)

ابوهومام

مشكور على مرورك الكريم


----------



## falconsky2008 (5 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر أخى الكريم على ورقة الأكسيل الجميلة دى تسلم ايدك


----------



## هانى عامر (5 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *​


----------



## hamzeh (5 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaank yooooou


----------



## بشير محمد ادم (12 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اصلح حال المسلمينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## حسين عطية ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساحة مثلث أطوال اضلاعة مختلفة*

ارجوا الأفادة بقانون لحساب مساحة مثلث أطوال أضلاعة مختلفة 
أو كتابة المعادة فى ورقة عمل الأكسل الموجودة على الموقع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
حسين عطبة ابراهيم


----------



## TARIQZUHAIKA (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_wahead (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فالكون (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عصفوري (31 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور يالغالي تسلم على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## abosharbat (16 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا لمجهوك المميز


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## عرفه السيد (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 مارس 2010)

جميل


----------



## hemaxplode (17 مارس 2010)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

تسلم عالمشروع المفيد الله يكثر من امثالك.


----------



## مهندسة النجف (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## معتز عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2010)

*شكر*

الله يجزاك خير على هذه الافادة


----------



## احمد غازي السلمان (18 يونيو 2010)

اللللللللللللللللللف شششششششششششكرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد الشريف اليمن (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على ها العمل الطيب.


----------



## حسن م. (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## mbakir88 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج جميل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohie sad (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشششششكوووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## becologie (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 مايو 2011)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (9 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور برنامج رائع وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## noor-noor (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله بالف الف خير


----------



## porto (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## المقترب (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## rowaid1 (24 يناير 2012)

م علي بن عفيف قال:


> لحساب مساحة المثلث بواسطة اطوال الاضلاع
> وهذة صورة ورقة الاكسل :d
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فاروق^ (29 يناير 2012)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## rowaid1 (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي
بس لو شرحة لنا الطريقة تكون افضل عشان نقدر نحسبها بواسطة الة حاسبة


----------



## ahmedhimeda (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلا لمجهوداتك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مششششششششششكورررررررررررر


----------



## ابو جنى على (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## abosima (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122577.html#ixzz25zrj1tpL

​مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## س.س.ع (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررا


----------



## zorek (23 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم ممكن data from excel to autocad ضرورى جدا لو سمحتم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (2 أكتوبر 2012)

أشكككككر الجميع


----------



## عمرو يوسف2 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## القمر الهندسي (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور برنامج رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم مش بطال


----------



## passenger25 (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 يونيو 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## semrami (31 يوليو 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## semrami (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elathy (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## أحمد محمود همام (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل جدا جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وجزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## black_mask (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الشرعه (23 مارس 2014)

كل الشكر


----------



## hanx (7 مايو 2014)

عمل رائع ونتيجة 100% ومشكور


----------

